# What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?



## Odyssey (Sep 25, 2014)

*What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Self-explanatory title. What's your favourite Pokémon design and why?

From a personal point, my favourite Pokémon design is Mienshao. Thanks to its arm fur, it's an identifiable and rather original Pokémon. The colours are great and I also love weasels in general.

From a critic's point, however, my favourite Pokémon design is Klefki! Because it's based on a keychain, which has a shape that stands out compared to other Pokémon, it is easily the most identifiable Pokémon with a silhouette, considering that silhouettes are essential to every character design. Plus, I like the easy colour palette. The fact that it's based on a keychain is also unique. Some people think that it's a bad idea, but I think it's a good idea. All object based Pokémon are influenced by tsukumogami, which are supernatural objects well known in Japan.


----------



## Vholvek (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I think that Volcanion, design-wise, is the best Pokémon. It's extreme shapes (mainly that large circle over it's head) and all of it's bumps really stand out to me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Design-wise I really love Glaceon. I love Ice-types, and Glaceon is the best looking eeveelution imo.

Flygon is probably my favorite dragon-type. I love snakes, so Seviper is one of my favorite Pokémon. The first time I saw Snivy announced, I instantly fell in love with it.

I also love all the weasel Pokémon. Mienfoo/Mienshao, Sneasel/Weavile, and Buizel/Floatzel are all great. Although not technically a member of the weasel family (unless you count its "Cat Ferret" listing in the Pokédex), Zangoose is pretty rad. There's also Furret and Linoone - they're pretty cool.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Klefki has grown in me when I first saw it. At first I thought the keys were a part of its body but now that I know it's just the ring I don't mind it at all. I do in general find Pokémon based off of manmade objects to be silly.

Anyway enough complaining, since this thread is about designs I do like.
It's a bit hard to distinguish between designs I like and designs I find cute.

Like VM, I adore Glaceon, but that might just be because I find it the cutest of the Eeveeloutions. It isn't spiky or too fluffy or have two tails or anything. Umbreon is close as it doesn't have any of those things either.

There are a few Pokémon whose designs make me forget what generation is was first introduced. In general, I like those designs. When I first got Sapphire I could've sworn that Meditite was from gen 2. That sentence was originally going to be "Meditite and Corsola" but I checked before posting.
Another one in that category is Weavile. I don't like most of the cross-gen evos introduced in gen 4. Weavile (and Glaceon!) is one I do like and I _really_ like it. It's fits well enough with Sneasel that it could've been from gen 2 in the first place. Oh, and I like Sneasel too!

I have a thing for dark types actually. I maintain that fire dogs and fire cats and internet explorers are the cutest of all Pokémon, I always found myself drawn to ones like Sneasel, Absol, Umbreon and, of course, Murkrow.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Ampharos is really cool for some reason.

Joltik and Galvantula are also awesome! I hate spiders and ticks with a burning passion but they're... okay, for some reason.  I guess.

Lugia is cool!  It's flowing and just really aesthetically pleasing, there's nothing bad about it.  Ho-oh, on the other hand, is flashy and eye-burning.

All of the Cobalion-trio are really cool, though it's kind of unnerving that Terrakion has a human face.

On the other side of the spectrum, here are the Pokémon with the worst designs: kingdra, durant (it's just.  An ant.  Come on.), muk, grimer, diancie, hoopa, volcanion (Gen VI did really bad with the mythical Pokémon), nuzleaf, manectric... I could go on.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*



Dazel said:


> On the other side of the spectrum, here are the Pokémon with the worst designs: kingdra, durant (it's just.  An ant.  Come on.), muk, grimer, diancie, hoopa, volcanion (Gen VI did really bad with the mythical Pokémon), nuzleaf, manectric... I could go on.


I like volcanion :(


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*



Dazel said:


> On the other side of the spectrum, here are the Pokémon with the worst designs: kingdra, durant (it's just.  An ant.  Come on.), muk, grimer, diancie, hoopa, volcanion (Gen VI did really bad with the mythical Pokémon), nuzleaf, *manectric*... I could go on.


*single tear*

Honestly, my favorite Pokémon design-wise is my favorite Pokémon period: Espeon. idk but it's just so... Cool. Might be that I just like the shade of purple so much. One of these days I'll get a female one and be super happy.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I actually quite like Nuzleaf's design.  I like a lot of designs once I starting using them in-game/spriting with them (wow it's been a while since that), and I just finished a Ruby playthrough with Shiftry.  I've also started to really enjoy Spinda's design, minus its RSE sprite.  A lot of Hoenn designs actually I can't think of a Pokemon I hate from Hoenn other than Luvdisc and the Clamperl line.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I really like Shiftry; it just looks so big and powerful, yet with the fans and little stilts, it also looks like it can be exceptionally nimble and graceful.

...yeah I don't think many people like Shiftry all that much.

I also like Arcanine, Espeon, Umbreon and Kingdra.

On the 'dislikes' side, I hate Electivire, Gorebyss, Gastrodon, Vivillon and Slurpuff.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I don't have a problem with shiftry; I like it a lot, actually.  Nuzleaf is just so... weird.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Design-wise? I'd say either Scyther or Haxorus.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I'm not sure if I have an absolute favourite... Aron-line and Linoone have beautiful eyes and Venonat is a great parody of generic cuteness. Volcarona and Arcanine are majestic despite being all fluffy... I don't know.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I am absolutely _obsessed_ with Braixen. I judge my favorites based mostly on design, so it is my all-time favorite period. Its pretty ivory chestfur, awesome warm color scheme which makes use of a very pleasant yellow and orange, and the fact that it's a witch fox! My God, a witch fox. It suits me perfectly. 

One element I think is very clever is the stick in its tail. It doubles as a broomstick AND a wand. It's just so clever and although Delphox is also one of my favorites, it still doesn't have that little bit of cleverness that Braixen does.

It's also wearing a cute little skirt and has black legs that look like leggings. And great eyes! I love those eyes. It's just adorable, and the only thing I don't like about its design are the pencil-thin arms and neck. If drawn more proportionate though, it's a perfect gem of a design.

Then again, kind of biased. I am sort of a furry nowadays.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Favorite? Tyrantrum. Why? Because it's a super-awesome T-Rex!

Least? Probably Klinklang. Its name sucks, too.


----------



## Herbe (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

My favorite is Ditto.

My least favorite is Lapras. No real problem, but the Champion in W2 had one with Water Absorb or a different ability with the same effects and my most powerful pokemon only knew water moves. So I lost. :(


----------



## Professor Wesker (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Muk, because I freaking love piles of sludge.

Garbodor and Vanilluxe are also favorites if only because I loved the butthurt that came about from their designs.

Slurpuff because it's adorable and chubby.

Machamp because my god is he manly! Mega Swampert gives him stiff competition though.

And Mega Slowbro because that little dude just cracks me up.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

I kinda like celebi's design a lot right now! Its so cute and so fairy like =D


----------



## Philip Grabban (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Sylveon, Greninja, Talonflame and Staraptor are my favourite designs.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 20, 2019)

*Re: What's Your Favourite Pokémon Design-Wise?*

Alcremie~<3

Its the most adorable pokemon ever^^

also is my current fav pokemon in general really


----------

